# Looking for farm to rent anywhere in Michigan



## Mamabear416 (Oct 13, 2020)

We've been searching high and low for a house on a few acres in a rural area in Michigan. We're pretty flexible about location although the lower half of the mitten would be ideal as that would put us closer to family. Currently looking to rent for a year or two. Budget is somewhat flexible and we're willing to pay a few months rent up front for the right place.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Welcome Mamabear416! ..

One of the most asked questions on this and other country chat sites. I suggest you check in with

area relators..and have them watch for you. When I did a lot of traveling thats where i'd go to find

rentals..No reason why they wouldn't have country homes in their listings...Luck...


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

dup


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

I hope you find a great place. Trust in God he will lead you where you are suppose to be. I moved back home about 10 years ago. I never regretted being closer to family. Hopefully you will find a great place close to your family. Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## mikemike (Feb 16, 2016)

Give us a better idea of roughly where. I'm in Southwest. Pricy by the lake but lots of empty farm houses inland.


----------



## Mamabear416 (Oct 13, 2020)

RobertDane said:


> Welcome Mamabear416! ..
> 
> One of the most asked questions on this and other country chat sites. I suggest you check in with
> 
> ...


Thank you! I can only imagine there are more looking now than ever. Good idea to check with a realtor. 



Faith1234 said:


> I hope you find a great place. Trust in God he will lead you where you are suppose to be. I moved back home about 10 years ago. I never regretted being closer to family. Hopefully you will find a great place close to your family. Good Luck and God Bless.


Thank you ❤ 



mikemike said:


> Give us a better idea of roughly where. I'm in Southwest. Pricy by the lake but lots of empty farm houses inland.


Hi fellow michigander! So my in-laws are in Cassopolis, and my folks are in Howell. I would be delighted to find something anywhere near either. Our kids are still very young and we both work from home, so other than wanting to be somewhat close to family, location is pretty flexible.


----------



## Mamabear416 (Oct 13, 2020)

We found a really cool spot this week that we're waiting to hear back on now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Mamabear416 said:


> We found a really cool spot this week that we're waiting to hear back on now, fingers crossed!


Mamabear, I hope you got the place. Whereabouts is it? I grew up mostly in Jackson County (Hanover-Horton and Vandercook Lake area) and also lived in Hillsdale and Lansing. That south-central part of Michigan has a lot of picturesque old farms and a fair share of rolling part-cleared and part-wooded land.


----------

